# White House Station to PA best Route?



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I'd like to do a 120 miler from my place in Montclair to Pennsylvania. My friend lives in White House Station and I have ridden there and back, but I'm looking for the nicest roads from there to either the Milford or Frenchtown crossings. Any suggestions on a bike friendly break spot/cafe/deli would also be appreciated.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Morris Area Freewheelers frequently rides from Whitehouse Station to Frenchtown. Here's their standard route, but I would recommend their return route as being the better leg. 
772-Whitehouse Station to Frenchtown

Once you get west of route 31 it's all good. As far as a break spot is concerned, are you looking for something around Whitehouse Station or something in Frenchtown or Milford?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Something in Frenchtown or Milford, or even better, immediately across the bridge in PA to celebrate my crossing!

Thanks for the Route link, I will see how I can work that return route in.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

In Frenchtown, the popular gathering spot for cyclists is Maria's, right next to the bike shop. There's also The Bridge Cafe next to the bridge, but I've never felt that they were particularly "bike friendly".

In Milford, it's The Bakery, in the old train station next to the bridge. 

There's nothing immediately across the river from Frenchtown. The Homestead General Store is across the river from Milford, about 1/4 mile north of the bridge.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Here's another MAFW ride, this one goes from Whitehouse Station to Milford & returns via Frenchtown.
562-The Soybean Ride


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The Homestead General Store is my favorite for a sandwich. Once you cross from Milford into PA you would turn right onto River Road and then left onto Bridgeton Hill Road to get to it. 



AlanE said:


> In Frenchtown, the popular gathering spot for cyclists is Maria's, right next to the bike shop. There's also The Bridge Cafe next to the bridge, but I've never felt that they were particularly "bike friendly".
> 
> In Milford, it's The Bakery, in the old train station next to the bridge.
> 
> There's nothing immediately across the river from Frenchtown. The Homestead General Store is across the river from Milford, about 1/4 mile north of the bridge.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

I live in Lebanon and go to Upper Black Eddy regularly. Not sure exactly your start point, but make your way to Allerton Rd in Clinton Township. Then head to Hamden =>Lower Landsdown=> Hogback=> Cooks Cross => Right on 579 => Left on Rick Rd => Right on 519 => left on 519 at Alexandria park. At the bottom of the hill you are right in Milford. 
I prefer Milford bridge due to lower traffic. I cant walk in my old Look Cleats, so I just 1 leg hang it over the bridge and rarely encounter anyone.

I am not one for stopping and eating, but there is a very nice deli in PA on Bridgeton Hill Rd as others have said (Homestead). Just dont eat too much if you plan on continuing up the hill. That is one big hill.

There is a nice loop around Upper Black Eddy that you can take to the town of Erwinna and then back over the Frenchtown bridge. I can point that out if interested.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. Although I would love to ride into PA further, 120 miles is pretty much my daily riding limit. I will definitely visit the Homestead store as I had scoped that out previously on Google. I will report back when I do/finish the ride!

Regarding the bridges, why do you need to take a foot off? Is cycling across not allowed?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

DrSmile said:


> Regarding the bridges, why do you need to take a foot off? Is cycling across not allowed?


Riding across the bridges is not allowed. Doesn't stop some people from doing so.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

AlanE said:


> Riding across the bridges is not allowed. Doesn't stop some people from doing so.


The purpose is to stop cyclists from running over pedestrians, since the walkway is not wide. Since I dont want to tear up my cleats, I just limp over with one foot unclipped. I stop and let people walk past, then resume.
I could use cleat covers, but then even my shoes would get chewed up. 
So far so good.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is a ride the local shop here did last year. I did not join but I heard it was a great one. You could just cut off before heading all the way down.
VictoryEpic - A bike ride in Cranford, NJ


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Rode the ride yesterday. Very nice scenery, but a little hillier than I had expected. Cooks Cross Rd was especially challenging, and it became even more challenging when it turned into Mt. Salem Road and the pavement ended! On the way back I took Everittstown Road to Pittstown Rd instead and I found that way easier and there really wasn't that much more traffic, probably because it was the weekend. I hope to get in better shape and try a 150 miler exploring some of the PA area out there soon. Thanks again!


----------

